# Welches Slide fuer mich?



## zepainisreal (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich bin ja schon mal so weit das ich weiss das es ein Radon wird, vermutlich wohl ein Slide, weil Swoop dann doch weniger "Allround" bietet durch hoeheres Gewicht/Federweg.

Als Favourit mit Alu Rahmen hab ich das 27.5 9.0 HD und mit Carbon Rahmen das Slide 27.5 8.0.
Basically sind es 300 Eur Unterschied fuer 900g Gewichtsunterschied und XT vs SRAM. Bzgl letzterem hab ich keine wirkliche Praeferenz, weil keine Erfahrung mit SRAM.

Fuer was solls sein? Trails, ein wenig fun in Bikeparks und sonst halt durch die Berge damit

Ich praeferiere ja den Carbon Rahmen die Frage ist jetzt nur: Wie stabil ist der? Ich hab die Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren da ein wenig verpasst. Ich hab keine Lust direkt einen Totalschaden zu erleiden nur weil ich mal ein wenig haerter stuerze. Wie siehts da ueberhaupt mit Garantie aus?

Danke fuer Entscheidungshilfe im Vorraus 

p.s. das X01 ist natuerlich auch heiss aber irgendwo muss man ja mal den finanziellen Schlusstrich ziehen :x


----------



## reflux (3. Dezember 2014)

Slide Carbon hat keine bikepark Freigabe - wenn du nur 75kg wiegst würd ich mir da auch keine Sorgen machen - du solltest schildern was und wie du fährst -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTamer (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi, ich hab mir das Slide 27.5 10.0 geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Carbon war mir zu viel Risiko da man nach einem Sturz nie so
genau weiß ob doch was beschädigt ist und ich keine Lust habe jedes mal den Rahmen röntgen zu lassen...


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn dir schon klar ist, dass du tw härter stürzen wirst, dann würde ich zu nem Alurahmen greifen. Allgemein fühle ich mich "wohler", wenn ich nen alurahmen unter mir habe.


----------



## zepainisreal (3. Dezember 2014)

Interessant, ich dachte der Carbonrahmen bekommt mehr Zuspruch.
@reflux: Ich wieg nur ~60kg 
was ich fahren werde: Wohl hauptsaechlich schoene Bergtrails und im Park nix Grobes, Endurospass halt
wie ich fahre: sicher nicht auf Teufel komm raus, ich will das Bike ja laenger behalten 

@bik3rid3r : Klar kann einem das vorher nie sein, aber stuerzen tut ja nun mal jeder irgendwann. Wenn ich jetzt durch die Alpen toure, hinfalle und der Rahmen unguenstig auf einen Stein faellt dann ist meine Unsicherheit ob Carbon oder Alu ja schon  verstaendlich schaetz ich mal.

Man liest halt auch viel Positives ueber Carbonrahmen dem entsprechend frage ich mich eben ob es nicht i.O. waere

Ich muss auch hinzufuegen das in 7 Jahren aktiven Mountain Biking in den Bergen ich nie einen Sturz hatte wo der Rahmen ins Arge gezogen wurde. Und wenn der Rahmen das aushaelt was man bei Enduromeisternschaften sieht dann kann ich den auch gestrost nehmen.

edit:
@BikeTamer  mit dem 10.0 haste mir jetzt einen Flo ins Ohr gesetzt, leider hats keine Kettenfuehrung by default


----------



## boarderking (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte die selbe Frage und habe mich fürs slide hd entschieden. Übrigens der selbe Federweg an der Front wie das Swoop Expert.... und hinten auch 27,5 Zoll ... wiegt allerdings auch fast das selbe


----------



## zepainisreal (3. Dezember 2014)

Je mehr ich darueber nachlese desto mehr tendier ich eigentlich zu Carbon. 
@boarderking warum hast du dich dann fuer das HD entschieden?


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du das für dich so entschieden hast, dann nimm doch das slide carbon. Irgendeinen wirds immer geben der schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem ein oder anderen Rahmenmaterial gemacht hat.
Ich denke je mehr Meinungen du einholtst, desto unsicherer wirst du werden bzgl deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## BikeTamer (3. Dezember 2014)

ich hab bei mir eine Bionicon c.guide eco Kettenführung drangemacht.. geht super


----------



## zepainisreal (3. Dezember 2014)

@bik3rid3r Ist immer so  und trotzdem machts jeder
@BikeTamer wieviel Aufwand ist das? 

Weitere Frage: Jetzt bestellen oder bis Fruehjahr warten? Preise sollten doch ueber den Winter noch ein wenig fallen oder? Vorallem nach Weihnachten


----------



## BikeTamer (3. Dezember 2014)

um das Teil anzubauen benötigst du 5min  wird einfach mit 2 Kabelbindern festgezurrt ... 

ich war auch am überlegen wann ich bestellen soll, das Problem kann halt sein dass dein Wunschbike dann weg ist und man wieder ewig warten muss.. zumal man im Winter auch fahren kann wenn es nicht gerade ein Mega Sauwetter ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. Dezember 2014)

Frag mal Stuntzi was er von Carbon hält

Der hat auf seinen touren alu hat er immer klein bekommen. 
Sein Carbon Specki ist seiner Meinung nach der Hammer was die Haltbarkeit betrifft.

Immerhin hat er auf seiner aktuellen Tour mehr km und HM zurückgelegt wie viele andere Bikes in ihrem ganzen Leben erreichen.


----------



## zepainisreal (4. Dezember 2014)

@BikeTamer Kabelbinderloesung ist sicher nicht die "korrekte" oder ?
Bzgl im Winter fahren: Ja klar, aber keine Mountain Trails... jedenfalls nicht in den Alpen^^


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Dezember 2014)

xe3tec schrieb:


> @BikeTamer Kabelbinderloesung ist sicher nicht die "korrekte" oder ?


Doch, die ist für Kabelbinder gedacht. Deshalb kann man sie auch an (fast) jedem Rad nachrüsten.


----------



## d33pblue (4. Dezember 2014)

Habe mir auch das 10.0er Slide geholt und verwende diese Kettenführung:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/NC-17/FF-1-Kettenfuehrung-Modell-2015-p40141/

Hält super mit Kabelbindern!


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Dezember 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Wenn du das für dich so entschieden hast, dann nimm doch das slide carbon. Irgendeinen wirds immer geben der schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem ein oder anderen Rahmenmaterial gemacht hat.
> Ich denke je mehr Meinungen du einholtst, desto unsicherer wirst du werden bzgl deiner Entscheidung.


Wenn man hier einige Meinungen liest kommt man zu den Schluss das Carbon sehr filigran ist. Das mag auf einen 700 Gr.
RR Rahmen auch stimmen aber der Slide ist ein Enduro und weder vom Gewicht noch von seinen Werden zu vergleichen.
Meine Erfahrungen mit all unseren Racern keine Probleme, keiner unserer Fahrer hat bei Rennen oder sonstigen Fahrten
einen Rahmen beschädigt .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## zepainisreal (4. Dezember 2014)

Danke Bodo! Damit ist die Entscheidung dann gefallen und ich nehm das Carbon definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTamer (4. Dezember 2014)

mal eine Frage, ist die Geo des Carbon Slide eigentlich die gleiche wie die vom neuen 27,5 Alu oder noch vom 2013 Modell? Irgendwie sieht das so aus..


----------



## lordbritannia (4. Dezember 2014)

xe3tec schrieb:


> Danke Bodo! Damit ist die Entscheidung dann gefallen und ich nehm das Carbon definitiv


gute Wahl  das hätte ich auch gerne.....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Dezember 2014)

BikeTamer schrieb:


> mal eine Frage, ist die Geo des Carbon Slide eigentlich die gleiche wie die vom neuen 27,5 Alu oder noch vom 2013 Modell? Irgendwie sieht das so aus..



Hi,

zwischen dem Slide 27,5 und dem Slide Carbon 27,5 gibt es bzgl. der Geometrie kleine Unterschiede. Am besten vergleichst Du mal die Werte der beiden Modellen in der Grafik auf unserer Homepage, siehe:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-275/slide-275-80/

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-80/


Gruß, Andi


----------



## reflux (4. Dezember 2014)

nimm das carbon ding


----------



## mtintel (11. Dezember 2014)

Wie viel hält Carbon aus? Mir ist klar, dass es beim Fahren sehr viel aushält, doch wie sieht es aus, wenn man stürzt oder das Rad abstellt, es blöd umfällt, mit ganz viel Pech auch noch auf einem Stein seitlich landet?

Habe Angst, dass beim ersten Sturz der Rahmen blöd öandet und dann gleich kaputt ist  Hält Carbon bei Stürzen und seitlichem umfallen weniger oder mehr als Alu aus? Tests die ich bis jetzt fand waren immer auf Belastungen beim Fahren ausgerichtet und daher kann ich persönlich schwer einschätzen, wie Carbon sich bei anderen Belastungen verhält.

PS: Stehe genau vor der selben Entscheidung 27.5 9.0 HD oder Slide 27.5 8.0 Carbon


----------



## ~joe~ (11. Dezember 2014)

Das kann dir niemand so genau sagen... Artet nur in nen Glaubenskrieg aus ^^
Kommt halt immer drauf an wie die Belastung einwirkt und Sturz is nun mal nich gleich Sturz...
Hatte die gleichen Gedankengänge und dann doch zum Carbon gegriffen, bisher noch nie gestürzt oder so. Daher auch leider keine Erfahrungswerte aber macht nen soliden Eindruck.
Und von großartigen Problemen liest man ja auch nix, von daher kann es so schlecht nich sein


----------

